# Gooseneck or Tag 10-12 ton trailer question



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey gang a little background for you:
Bought a Case 480E backhoe ,13,000lbs full of fuel. I then sold my 14K corn pro 20+5 GN trailer since I couldnt haul the backhoe on it. I stumbled on a 40' Load max 21K gooseneck that is way too long and I'm selling for a profit. I then came across a 77 GMC dump truck 28,000 gvwr with hydraulic brakes for a great price. My pickup 05 3500 SRW cummins 4x4.

ISSUE: do I buy another goosneck trailer or buy a tag trailer for the dump truck. The Gooseneck would be a new 25+5 tandem dual GN (corn pro or big tex) and the tag trailer would be a (used) Econoline, talbert, or Interstate all electric brake trailers. So I could save a couple grand give or take depending on what I find and its condition.

The gooseneck would be nice to haul behind the pickup every now and then but hauling the backhoe isnt that much fun on the transmission. But would come in use for hauling misc items.

The tag trailer would only be hauled behind the dump truck and on rare occasion behind the pickup for whatever reason.

Which would you choose and your opinions? I wont be hauling every day maybe once a week give or take.

Thanks!!

Loaded up on GN:









Dump:









Potential trailers (online photos):


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Your probably going to need the dump truck on the job any way, so I would go for the tag along.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

The tag-a-long for sure.Your pickup should not be pulling that kind of weight for a bunch of reasons,mostly safety related.As stated,you will at least 25% of the time need the dump truck anyway.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

I didnt make it clear but I wont be pulling the backhoe on the tag behind the pickup. But I would pull the tag with building materials, pallets of salt, etc... nothing to get to crazy.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

whats the dump truck have for a drive train? im sure power wise your pickup will pull it better, but the dump will definatly be more stable and more useful for material.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

427 gasser 5 speed split rear


----------



## michsnowman (Nov 6, 2011)

go with tag the dump will handle better and if elc brakes no prob for pickup


----------

